

Ask HN: Are there new time-restrictions on editing? - stcredzero

I just posted a comment just a few minutes ago, noticed that I didn&#x27;t have verb agreement, then tried editing my comment. Suddenly there is no longer an edit link!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7635944<p>What gives? Have I lost comment editing privileges?<p>EDIT: This is really weird. It&#x27;s that comment in particular, which is a particularly controversial one. This is suspicious.
======
georgemcbay
Testing...

EDIT: Edited.

I can still edit...

Edits to posts on HN have "always" been time-limited (where "always" is
defined as being for as long as I've been using HN).

Are you asking if the timeout changed?

~~~
stcredzero
_Are you asking if the timeout changed?_

No, the timeout was clearly different for _that particular post_! It was well
under two minutes, if it was nonzero at all. I never got to edit the post even
once, and I normally catch grammatical errors and edit 2 or 3 times just after
the first post. I'm wondering if there was some sort of "secret flagging" that
happened. Also note my karma. I've been around here for quite awhile. I know
what is normal behavior for the HN editing functionality and what is
divergent.

EDIT: I too can generally edit comments, clearly. That is not what I was
saying.

